# Should I? Hamilton Pan-Europ Watch?



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi guys: I've been looking @ this watch for 3 weeks now. I'm simply "in love" with it Hamilton American Classic Pan Europ Auto Mens Watch - H35405741 - Abt I have countless watches, but I've never spent over $1000.00 for any one watch. I never felt as if a watch that might cost me $400.00 couldn't compete with a $1,000+ timepiece. Now...Maybe I think it's time to cross that barrier. I have a lot of decent/solid watches in my stable, just nothing like this. I'm a tad older (49) married with no bills & no kids, but I'm "ultra" conservative. Money isn't an issue. Maybe I'm looking for a "nudge" Does anyone think this is a really unique watch? I understand that everything is subjective, but looking for some insight. Quick edit....Here's Hamilton website: http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collection/american-classic/timeless-classic/pan-europ-auto/h35405741


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

Pan Europ Chrono is probably the nicest in the Hamilton lineup, this one would be 2nd or 3rd. Edward Scissorhands says "YES". This is probably the nicest 'classic styled' watch at this price point. I want the chrono. Pan Europ 3-hand watch is just gorgeous, I like the grey.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

I agree it's an awesome watch. You might want to try one on. They are a bit larger in person than I expected. If you're a big dude it probably wouldn't matter though.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

CristobalGordo said:


> I agree it's an awesome watch. You might want to try one on. They are a bit larger in person than I expected. If you're a big dude it probably wouldn't matter though.


I found the 45mm Chrono version to fit small. The 42 would be a cakewalk for most.


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

I just received the above example today. It's REALLY impressive. It feels like $1,000 on the wrist. Much more striking in real life than photos would have you believe.

If you are sensitive to splurging, then consider buying used. This is mint, and at about a 30% discount.

Just a couple initial impressions:

The springbars are set very shallow in the lugs, so it's relatively difficult to install the NATO strap. As a result, aftermarket bracelet and strap options are probably limited. As a person who habitually swaps straps, this would have been nice to know before hand. You may want to grab a spare set of curved springbars, since I slingshot mine a couple times today.

I'm not a huge rally strap guy, but the deployant clasp is better than what I expected from what I've read.

The cushion style case wears a little larger IMO than my 42mm Chr Ward Trident. Although, it has a lower profile in height. I have a 7in wrist, and I like the fit, but it might be pushing it for folks with wrists closer to 6.5 in.

The bezel action is awesome. As good as I've experienced.

I can't review time keeping at this point. I've only had it for a few hours.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

It's a nice watch, but to me, the Pan Europ chronograph is the Pan Europ to own… My preference is for the silver...


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

mpalmer said:


> It's a nice watch, but to me, the Pan Europ chronograph is the Pan Europ to own&#8230; My preference is for the silver...


I agree on both points. Those with a smaller wrist may not be able to pull off the 45mm, luckily I don't have that problem.


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

Many thanks to all of you. I decided not to be a cheap-skate & order it today. Chrono aren't my thing. I think the size will be perfect for me. Kyleman....Thanks for the insight on the springbars. Do you think $1150.00 is a fair price?


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

kyleman said:


> The springbars are set very shallow in the lugs, so it's relatively difficult to install the NATO strap. As a result, aftermarket bracelet and strap options are probably limited. As a person who habitually swaps straps, this would have been nice to know before hand. You may want to grab a spare set of curved springbars, since I slingshot mine a couple times today.


It's actually a case (well known) of the Pan Europ having exceptionally short lugs (which is one of the reasons large Pan Europ cases fit smaller wrists better than other brands or models). In the future you will need to choose straps or bracelets that have curved ends to fitn the OEM curved spring bars (straight ends won't fit)... not a bad thing, but just something you need to be aware of.

EDIT: I forgot to mention for the O.P.'s benefit, Natos can fit if they aren't too thick, but Zulu straps definitely won't due to the extra thickness of that style of strap. Simply wet the Nato down to help it slide between the spring bar and case and you won't have any difficulty.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

Alock said:


> Many thanks to all of you. I decided not to be a cheap-skate & order it today. Chrono aren't my thing. I think the size will be perfect for me. Kyleman....Thanks for the insight on the springbars. *Do you think $1150.00 is a fair price?*


*No*, try to fight for 20% off if you are shopping at an AD. If one won't deal, go to the next one. $1150 is almost full price on that piece. The price you are striving for is $956 + tax (allowable 20% off AD discount).


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

I would agree with Gibsons, and it won't hurt to ask. Good choice in taking the plunge. If you have buyers remorse, I bet you will be able to sell it quickly on the sales forum.

Regarding the springbars, even with the curved variety, it is difficult to slide a NATO in or out. It seems the springbars must be removed to do so. In not used to it, and I have an original 3 hand pan europ 701 (which looks tiny relative at ~35mm or so for the case).


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks guys. This forum simply rocks! I don't think I'll have buyers remorse on this timepiece. It's so me! I live in MA. & NH (tax-free) is 40 minutes away. I'm going to try Abt online (AR dealer) & see if they will play ball.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

Alock said:


> Thanks guys. This forum simply rocks! I don't think I'll have buyers remorse on this timepiece. It's so me! I live in MA. & NH (tax-free) is 40 minutes away. I'm going to try Abt online (AR dealer) & see if they will play ball.


Some AD's won't play ball at all. Others are motivated to sell. It's up to you to get the discount, sometimes it takes prodding and other times the price drops as soon as you try on the watch. Depends on where you live and how motivated they are for a sale.

Let us know how it goes. I like the Silver dialed version better.


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

Quick Update: I called Abt online & they would only do $1098.00 There is just one AR Hamilton dealer in New Hampshire (Hannoush Jewelers) in Manchester, NH. It's about an hour & 15 minutes away from my home in Gloucester, MA. We agreed on a price of $950.00 (no sales tax) I gave him a deposit of $200.00 on my American Express CC. & the rest will be paid in cash. Here's the thing....Hamilton doesn't have any inventory & the lead-time will be 3-4 weeks as he doesn't stock the Pan-Europ. As long as the watch get's shipped, I think I did ok (thanks Gibson!) I just hope I don't have an issue with order fulfillment from Hamilton.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

Bruce and I believe you got a great deal! Sounds like you'll have it in a little bit. I wouldn't worry about an AD getting the watch in as you didn't pay in full yet. Which dial color did you order?


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

Gibs...You saved me $200.00 my WUS friend! I did the Blue faced dial. That's what drew me-in. It's so 70's Retro & I'm 49. I asked about the Silver-dial & Hamilton had it in inventory. I'll follow-up when I receive it. Thanks too all of you! I mean that! I didn't break the 1K barrier yet!


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

The _AD Discount_ is something that's usually PM'd but it is there and many don't know it exists. Why pay more. Save the $200 for your next Hammy.

Dealer and customer are happy. One that didn't deal, didn't get the sale.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats on the pickup! 
For future reference, Topper, a form sponsor, is excellent to deal with and ships free in the US. Call Rob.
Sent from my doohickey with a thingamabob.


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

Gibsons said:


> The _AD Discount_ is something that's usually PM'd but it is there and many don't know it exists. Why pay more. Save the $200 for your next Hammy.
> 
> Dealer and customer are happy. One that didn't deal, didn't get the sale.


 Gibs: Sorry about viewing the price. My fault. As you can tell, I'm a newbie here. Next time I'll know. Thanks again for setting me straight! BTW...The Tigers are finally a competitive team! Coming from a Red Soxs fan.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Congrats on the pickup!
> For future reference, Topper, a form sponsor, is excellent to deal with and ships free in the US. Call Rob.
> Sent from my doohickey with a thingamabob.


Thanks! Just did a deal with Rob at Topper over the phone. Great guy to deal with.

BTW I got an email today that they are back in stock on the Hamilton website so I tried to buy but only allows US sales. But I got it much cheaper from Topper and Rob is posting it tomorrow. :-d


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

Do you think this Hirsch 22mm curved leather strap will work with the Pan-Europ? Hirsch MEDICI Leather Watch Strap in GOLD BROWN with IVORY Stitching | HirschStraps I don't care for that OEM Hamilton black & red inlay leather strap. Thanks all.


----------



## Gibsons (Aug 3, 2014)

Alock said:


> Do you think this Hirsch 22mm curved leather strap will work with the Pan-Europ? Hirsch MEDICI Leather Watch Strap in GOLD BROWN with IVORY Stitching | HirschStraps I don't care for that OEM Hamilton black & red inlay leather strap. Thanks all.


I'm sure someone will buy that OEM strap off of you, I had it on at the AD and it won't be me as it barely fits on the last notch. The Hirsch strap you have there is quite plain, but it's up to you what you buy. If yours has a deployment, I believe it's a 22/20 strap with the deployment end being 20mm.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Alock said:


> Do you think this Hirsch 22mm curved leather strap will work with the Pan-Europ? Hirsch MEDICI Leather Watch Strap in GOLD BROWN with IVORY Stitching | HirschStraps I don't care for that OEM Hamilton black & red inlay leather strap. Thanks all.


I don't see why it wouldn't. The Medici comes with an insert that has multiple mounting options, giving it virtually a universal fit capability.

By the way, if the deployant that comes with the OEM strap is the same type they used on the Pan Europ LE chrono (and I suspect it might be), then it isn't compatible with a normal strap and you won't be able to use it with the Medici. That particular deployant needs a strap that is very thin at the tail end (no more than 2.5mm thick).

Also, if you don't like the red color on the inside of the Grand Prix holes, then simply pick up some black leather dye or black edge coat and change it from red to black. The red underside of the strap won't matter because you'll never see it when you wear it.


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow....I'm having my doubts now with the Pan-Europ because of this OEM strap business. I'm going to call the AR dealer & ask him about a different strap that might work. Is anyone using a non-OEM strap? Thanks again for everyone's help! Quick edit. Sorry but a bit of a newbie. Isn't the deployant the clasp @ the end of the watch band? Why would this matter if I went with the standard pin-feed clip style?


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Alock said:


> Wow....I'm having my doubts now with the Pan-Europ because of this OEM strap business. I'm going to call the AR dealer & ask him about a different strap that might work. Is anyone using a non-OEM strap?


There's nothing special about the OEM strap other than the fact it uses a curved end to fit around the case. If you want to try something different there are lots of aftermarket curved-end straps to choose from that will work. I have both an aftermarket strap and an aftermarket bracelet that I use on my Pan Europ. No big deal. Natos are a no-brainer, of course, and any 22mm Nato strap will fit as long as it's not 'heavy duty' thickness like that found with Zulu straps.



Alock said:


> Isn't the deployant the clasp @ the end of the watch band? Why would this matter if I went with the standard pin-feed clip style?


The deployant issue only matters if you want to swap the OEM deployant onto an aftermarket strap that uses a standard tang buckle, in which case it won't fit because the strap will be too thick (but a generic aftermarket deployant WILL fit any standard strap, if you want one). If having a deployant clasp isn't important to you, then just use the standard buckle your replacement strap comes with and be done with it.


----------



## Anotherrcguy (Jul 9, 2014)

I have had no issues swapping out different NATO straps with mine. I purchased the watch with the intent of selling. I tried it on and now it is one of my favorite watches. I have a 8-1/2" wrist.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Purchase with intent to sell?


----------



## Anotherrcguy (Jul 9, 2014)

RogerP said:


> Purchase with intent to sell?


There was a waiting list everywhere in my area and I had an opportunity to get one at a very good price, so I bought it. I tried it on of course to see what all the fuss was about and presto, I wear it on a regular basis.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Anotherrcguy said:


> There was a waiting list everywhere in my area and I had an opportunity to get one at a very good price, so I bought it. I tried it on of course to see what all the fuss was about and presto, I wear it on a regular basis.


Really? The last three Hamilton dealers I went to had one (or more) on display - not the kind of piece that I imagine one could buy new and quickly flip for a profit - or one so small as to not make it worthwhile. But it is a VERY attractive and appealing piece - not hard to understand that you have fallen for it.


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

Like this?





mpalmer said:


> It's a nice watch, but to me, the Pan Europ chronograph is the Pan Europ to own&#8230; My preference is for the silver...


----------



## Anotherrcguy (Jul 9, 2014)

RogerP said:


> Really? The last three Hamilton dealers I went to had one (or more) on display - not the kind of piece that I imagine one could buy new and quickly flip for a profit - or one so small as to not make it worthwhile. But it is a VERY attractive and appealing piece - not hard to understand that you have fallen for it.


I am in Florida and couldn't find one locally, found it in California.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My local AD said they can't get the chronos in without my ordering one. Maybe depends on volume?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Alock said:


> Hi guys: I've been looking @ this watch for 3 weeks now. I'm simply "in love" with it Hamilton American Classic Pan Europ Auto Mens Watch - H35405741 - Abt I have countless watches, but I've never spent over $1000.00 for any one watch. I never felt as if a watch that might cost me $400.00 couldn't compete with a $1,000+ timepiece. Now...Maybe I think it's time to cross that barrier. I have a lot of decent/solid watches in my stable, just nothing like this. I'm a tad older (49) married with no bills & no kids, but I'm "ultra" conservative. Money isn't an issue. Maybe I'm looking for a "nudge" Does anyone think this is a really unique watch? I understand that everything is subjective, but looking for some insight. Quick edit....Here's Hamilton website: http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collection/american-classic/timeless-classic/pan-europ-auto/h35405741


Got yours yet? Got mine today. Ordered from Topper last thurs, received today monday. That's super fast from US to Oz.

It's a super cool watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I had the silver chronograph and it was awesome. I only sold it to help fund a Speedmaster.


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

cpl said:


> Got yours yet? Got mine today. Ordered from Topper last thurs, received today monday. That's super fast from US to Oz.
> 
> It's a super cool watch!
> 
> ...


 No...I have not. I called my AD over the weekend & mentioned that Hamilton direct online had them back in stock. He said he would follow-up with me. I'll check tomorrow. I'm you have yours! It's such a sweet looking watch. Can't wait!


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like mine will be in tomorrow. Received a call from Hannoush Jewelers last night. In transit. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

I wanted to ask....I'm not thrilled with either the Black strap with the Red inlays or the NATO multi-colored band. It's not easy to find a "curved" strap. Hirsh seems to have a few. Any insight? My 1st thought was this here: Hirsch MEDICI Leather Watch Strap in BLACK with RED Stitching | HirschStraps or my 2nd choice was this Brown leather: Hirsch MEDICI Leather Watch Strap in BROWN with IVORY Stitching | HirschStraps Do you think it's too cheap looking?


----------



## DMazzle (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi,

New to the Hamilton forum, I'm usually over in Omega. Ordered my pan europe today. Question, does anyone know if a heurville strap would fit in the small lug space on this watch? I think the whiskey rally style strap would go great with the blue face of this watch.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Alock said:


> I wanted to ask....I'm not thrilled with either the Black strap with the Red inlays or the NATO multi-colored band. It's not easy to find a "curved" strap. Hirsh seems to have a few. Any insight? My 1st thought was this here: Hirsch MEDICI Leather Watch Strap in BLACK with RED Stitching | HirschStraps or my 2nd choice was this Brown leather: Hirsch MEDICI Leather Watch Strap in BROWN with IVORY Stitching | HirschStraps Do you think it's too cheap looking?


In my opinion, the best strap combination for the blue dial/bezel Pan Europ is the look Hamilton came up with for the Pan Europ LE Chrono. The brown alligator 'look' Rallye style strap looked fantastic on that watch, and it will be a comparable look with the current blue dial day/date Pan Europ. The problem with the strap Hamilton used on the LE Chrono, however, was that the quality was complete crap. This led me have the style of the strap duplicated by a custom strap maker (Stone Creek) using real alligator instead of the poor quality faux gator leather that Hamilton originally used. A large number of WUS members followed my lead and had the same strap maker produce straps for their own Pan Europs (with some personal 'twists'), and if you search WUS you'll be able to find a number of these examples.

Here's what mine looks like, and here's a LINK to my original post about sourcing the perfect Pan Europ strap.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

DMazzle said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the Hamilton forum, I'm usually over in Omega. Ordered my pan europe today. Question, does anyone know if a heurville strap would fit in the small lug space on this watch? I think the whiskey rally style strap would go great with the blue face of this watch.


I don't see why it wouldn't work as long as you manually create some curvature to the end of the strap and use the curved OEM springbars to hold the shape. I've done this successfully with other leather straps. You could also ask Stewart to create some curvature to the end of the strap, and that would eliminate any potential problem (he makes all his straps to order and all you would need to do is trace the curvature of the OEM strap and send it to him to duplicate).


----------



## DMazzle (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Have already shot an email to Stewart and he's made one of these straps already. Apparently this lug situation is similar to many Autavias. Should be a match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisnameistaken (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm very interested in this watch, can any UK members tell me if Hamilton ADs in the UK will discount off the £860 asking price and if so what percentage ?


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

Thought the Pan-Europ was coming in a couple of weeks ago. Should have been in transit. Backordered. The good news? I received a call yesterday from my AR dealer & it's in! FINALLY! I'm down in Stuart, Florida visiting mom. When I get back on 12/2 I'll pick it-up & post some pics.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

As long as the leather is thin enough to clear the spring bar and the case and reasonably soft, no reason why it wouldn't fit.

Mine on a Gunny Caitlin 2


----------



## DMazzle (Mar 22, 2014)

I ended up putting mine up for sale. Just something about how it fits my wrist with the short lugs. But before I did that, I fit a mesh bracelet to it and I think it looks awesome.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

I love mine, and I've had it on a DiModell Chronissimo strap with no problem.
I have a friend in Kansas City who changed the OEM strap to a brown croc.
over 6 months ago with no problem.

That being said---I've owned a lot of watches---this Pan Europ stands up to all
of them and did not disappoint. I took it off yesterday morning to wear my
Panerai Ferrari. After 20 minutes, I switched back to the Pan Europ. Chrono.

It's a really cool watch, and dollar for dollar, almost impossible to beat.

Kurt


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

An old thread I know but a question if anyone can answer. If you use a straight springbar, is there any room at all between the bar and the case? I use Kobold canvas straps (fairly thin) but doubt a curved springbar would work. Thanks.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

julywest said:


> An old thread I know but a question if anyone can answer. If you use a straight springbar, is there any room at all between the bar and the case? I use Kobold canvas straps (fairly thin) but doubt a curved springbar would work. Thanks.


A straight springbar will work as long as the strap is thin where the spring bars fit through. Clearance is very tight between the spring bars and case. You won't know until you try.

Usually you can massage a soft strap to put a slight curve in the end, and the stock spring bars will maintain the curve and make it fit better than if you use a straight spring bar.


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

I've used straight spring bars with a thin leather strap, but it made me really nervous. The curved spring bars would likely work with a canvas strap. Give it a try... and let's us know with a picture. 

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

kyleman said:


> I've used straight spring bars with a thin leather strap, but it made me really nervous.


I agree with you completely. I once put a straight strap and spring bars on my Pan Europ, and it was squeezed so tight that when I lightly brushed the watch against something one day it popped one of the spring bars and my watch dropped off my wrist. The cost of that lesson was the price of sending it away to Hamilton to have it re-cased due to a dented lug.


----------



## 04 GSRIDER (May 3, 2015)

*
Hi Gibsons,
I really like this watch,ı roead in a review that the Grey Dial is diffucult to read than Blue Dial.He suggest to buy the Blue Dial!
Consider my advice 
bye*


----------



## 04 GSRIDER (May 3, 2015)

[QUOTEHi Gibsons
=GibHsons;8910882]








The Grey dial is difficult to read buy the blue dial!
good luck
Pan Europ Chrono is probably the nicest in the Hamilton lineup, this one would be 2nd or 3rd. Edward Scissorhands says "YES". This is probably the nicest 'classic styled' watch at this price point. I want the chrono. Pan Europ 3-hand watch is just gorgeous, I like the grey.














[/QUOTE]


----------



## 04 GSRIDER (May 3, 2015)

04 GSRIDER said:


> *
> Hi Gibsons,
> I really like this watch,ı roead in a review that the Grey Dial is diffucult to read than Blue Dial.He suggest to buy the Blue Dial!
> Consider my advice
> bye*


Sample one


----------



## 04 GSRIDER (May 3, 2015)

Gibsons said:


> Pan Europ Chrono is probably the nicest in the Hamilton lineup, this one would be 2nd or 3rd. Edward Scissorhands says "YES". This is probably the nicest 'classic styled' watch at this price point. I want the chrono. Pan Europ 3-hand watch is just gorgeous, I like the grey.


sory for the mess
hi, this is a very good watch. I read in a review that the Grey dial is very diffucult to read sometimes, go for the blue dial model!


----------



## 04 GSRIDER (May 3, 2015)

* Hi ı am in a search for perfect watch for my self, actually ı find it alredy, its Rolex Submariner no-date!I want to buy it the future.Until then ı am in a need for a good watch.ı dont like very big watches,40mm is ideal for me.So,ı find the Tissot Heritage Visodate model,1 week ago. It was a very good watch and not very expensive. But 2 days ago ı saw the HAMILTON PAN EUROP model by chance. And ı knew that that was my watch instantly.Now ı am waiting to be ready to buy it asap. The Blue dial is better looking and easy readability.Its good to have an extra Nato strap and pin removel tool.Also 42 mm case is ok for me,not too big like most!I really cant find any negative point in this watch!
K.A*


----------



## dobbermn (May 18, 2015)

I think the Pan Europ is a gorgeous watch. One thing I was wondering though is with the special spring that's in it to up the power reserve to 80 hrs. is it going to increase the cost to service it? I know it's an ETA 2824 but it's not a stock one. Could be my watch noobishness but thought I'd ask.


----------



## sqa4life (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi,
I know this is old thread.
I just bought this watch: *Hamilton Timeless Classic Pan Europ Automatic Chronograph Watch (H35756735)*
and I am looking a bracelet to replace the OEM strap.
Any help/recommendation is greatly appreciated.
BTW, I saw a couple on amazon, but not sure if these will fit: *22mm Men's Premium Oyster Style Black Metal Watch Bands with Both Curved and Straight Ends Heavy Type 316L Stainless Steel*
thanks


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

hi guys,
sorry if this thread is a bit old .... but .... REALLY like my new grey dial PE 
cheers
dan

- - - Updated - - -

hi guys,
sorry if this thread is a bit old .... but .... REALLY like my new grey dial PE 
cheers
dan


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

finally have mine.. great watch ☺









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)

Owned this last year. Loved it. Sold it. Just bought another one. Same exact one. Extremely comfortable and wears smaller than it appears because of the smaller lugs.


----------



## juventus (Jan 12, 2019)

Bought this week. Very Happy.


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Go for it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

dan55 said:


> finally have mine.. great watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,

One quick question, I am buying this one in Grey.

Just like yours.

Do you find it hard to read, due to the silver dial?

Thanks for your time.

Sincerely

Rodolfo

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Drksaint said:


> Owned this last year. Loved it. Sold it. Just bought another one. Same exact one. Extremely comfortable and wears smaller than it appears because of the smaller lugs.


Hello,

One quick question, I am buying this one in Grey.

Just like yours should be.

Do you find it hard to read, due to the silver dial?

Thanks for your time.

Sincerely

Rodolfo

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Got mine, gorgeous









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

